# Transit test



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

What is it?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Check out the gastric emptying study thread... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=28;t=000420 At temple, however, they continue the test until it is all through about four days.


----------

